# More Teaghan fun!



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I *really* want this tail! It's so much fluffier than mine!









I don't think Logan will miss it...









Neener neener all you labradors...who's got the ball NOW???









DAD!!! Help me, this other black dog is gonna eat me up!!


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I give up. How the heck do I insert pictures? I've done it before, but can't get it done tonight...



StdPoo Dad said:


> I *really* want this tail! It's so much fluffier than mine!
> IMG_4471 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You have to use the image URL from a site that allows image sharing


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought that flickr allowed image sharing.
1. I uploaded picture to flickr
2. I clicked on the picture in my photostream
3. I clicked on "Share This"
4. I copied the url for the picture
5. I went back to mymessage in dog food chat and clicked on the Insert Image button.
6. I pasted the url from step 4 into the box that appears after I click Insert Image.
What am I doing wrong?




jdatwood said:


> You have to use the image URL from a site that allows image sharing


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

IMG_4481 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! isn't the URL to the image itself. It's the URL to the page displaying the image.

Every photo sharing site is different so it might take a couple of tries for us to get this to work for you :wink:

I'm not the biggest fan of Flickr because they "hide" the actual picture URL and don't easily allow hot linking

What options do you have when you click on Share?


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

is there a photo sharing site that you prefer? I'm not locked into flickr by any means. 

The Options are...1. Grab the link.....2. Grab the HTML/BBC code



jdatwood said:


> IMG_4481 |
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of Flickr because they "hide" the actual picture URL and don't easily allow hot linking
> 
> What options do you have when you click on Share?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5002851227/


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

My personal preference is Picasa. I like their PC software as well as their photo hosting
Picasa Web Albums - Jon


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Looks like all the dogs are having a real good time. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------

